# Stuart 10V model steam engine video



## dparker (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello All: This is a model that I built several years ago after beng introduced to the hobby by a fellow worker showing me a model made from a kit from Cole's Power Models. I made this with my 12" Craftsman/Atlas lathe, a drillpress and hand tools.
It is a good runner and will idle down to quite a slow speed as it is a double acting steam engine.
[youtube=425,350]gxPKYE4ZVqg[/youtube]
Sorry parts of it are a little dark, we were just learning to use the new camera. My camera PERSON Has just left to go back to her job in Nashville so I will need to teach SWMBO how to do something I am not even sure I know how to do. That ought to be fun!
I have been reading the posts on building a boiler but that has always been a scary subject to me because of the possibility of a accident, especially with something I built. If anyone is interested, there is a interesting video on the "Instructables" site on a frensel lens heating a piece of pipe to make steam and run a small model steam engine.
don


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 8, 2008)

Say that one runs real smooth. I like it a lot!

BW


----------



## tel (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one Don. A lot of ME's cut their teeth on the Stuart 10V (including me back in 1979) Mine runs just as well now as it did back then, and it has done a lot of work, including quite a few 8 and 10 hour runs.


----------

